# Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen



## Neuk (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerade einen Text auf grauem Hintergrund einscannen und mit Hilfe der Tonwertkorrektur den grauen Hintergrund entfernen damit der Drucker nicht allzu überfordert ist.
Nun verhält sich Photoshop mehr als seltsam, sobald ich die Einstellungen vorgenommen habe und mir das Ergebnis der Vorschau gefällt, klicke ich auf OK und meine Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen. Das Bild sieht genauso aus wie vorher, obwohl er laut Protokoll die Tonwertkorrektur durchgeführt hat.
Das selbe passiert auch mit der Helligkeit und so weiter.
Ist euch schon mal sowas passiert und wie kann man das beheben?


----------



## why (9. September 2011)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Ich wollte den Kontrast auf einer gescannten Textseite erhöhen, da alles sehr grau und verwaschen ist. In der Vorschau sieht alles wunderbar aus, aber sobald ich auf ok/übernehmen klicke bekomme ich für ein paar Sekunden die Sanduhr und dann sieht alles genauso aus wie vorher. Obwohl die Änderungen in der Liste auftauchen.

Hat niemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## ink (9. September 2011)

Moin
Magst du evtl die Textseite bzw einen Ausschnitt davon zur Verfügung stellen, um es so rekonstruieren zu können?

Besteht das Problem auch als Einstellungsebene?

Beste


----------

